# Should I transfer Sterling to Euro now?



## aidso (6 Aug 2009)

Hi there.  I recently received inheritance from a relative in northern ireland (approximately 6k).  I currently have it lodged in a northern ireland bank account.  I am considering transferring it to my current account in the south... has anyone any advice on whether its a good time or not for such a transaction or how I should make the most of the rates etc?

All advice greatly appreciated!!


----------



## callybags (6 Aug 2009)

The best economists (if there is such a thing as a goos economist) in the world could not answer your question so you need to decide yourself.

If you transfer to euro today you will have your euro and that will be the end of it.

If you leave it in sterling you are at the mercy of the markets and nobody knows where that will leave you.

I need to exchange euro to sterling and vica versa for work and have tried everything to hit the right rates but at the end of the day all you are doing is guessing.


----------



## aidso (6 Aug 2009)

I was thinking as much but thought I'd throw it out there!  Thanks for your advice...

I'll probably transfer it now as its more accessible in my euro account!! (maybe thats a bad thing!)


----------



## BeanPole (10 Aug 2009)

Sterling is still undervalued compared to its long term trend. Hold off for another month or two, as the euro economy slides further into recession and GB pulls out of it


----------



## crabbybear (10 Aug 2009)

My guess is sterling will strengthen against euro by end of the year.


----------

